# Azureus sex?



## Ryanxgx95 (Dec 10, 2020)

This is a 7month old azureus. I was hoping male but now not so sure. What do you think? (I know its still young)


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

I cant say for sure, but males usually have larger toe pads and this frog's toe pads look like how a female's would look. Females also tend to look more hunched over when sitting regularly, while males backs are more flat and streamlined. If you have a picture of this frog on flat ground it might make it easier to tell.


----------

